# How big is it?????



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

well im refering to the size of your computers memory.

so what hard drive do you have??? and how much ram??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

* Cough * * Cough * .. Northerner !!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell Him !!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> * Cough * * Cough * .. Northerner !!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell Him !!!!!!!!



tell me what???? im asking a legitimate question!!!!!! i want to know what size peoples computers are!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well im refering to the size of your computers memory.
> 
> so what hard drive do you have??? and how much ram??? lol


 
Any particular computer?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Any particular computer?



hahahahahahaha all of them


mine i use for the tinterweb (laptop) is 3 gig ram with a 180 gig hd and i have 2 1 tb externalls for it.

my project monster has 12 gig ram and 3 tb internal hd's plus an extra 7 external 1 tb hd's


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Huh? Mines Small Perfectly Formed And Fast Lol , :d


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Huh? Mines Small Perfectly Formed And Fast Lol , :d



so come on ram??? hd space??? lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

seriously mike, what is with you today? lol. well ive got a little web book, but it's not the size that matters.  it has a 120gb hard drive and 2gb RAM


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha all of them
> 
> 
> mine i use for the tinterweb (laptop) is 3 gig ram with a 180 gig hd and i have 2 1 tb externalls for it.
> ...


 
Well servers run 16GB RAM with 2 340GB SAS drives locally, connected to the 2PB SANs.

My laptop is 4GB RAM, 200GB HDD. Home Server is 4GB RAM and four 1TB drives in an array.

MacBook Pro is 4GB RAM and 250GB HDD

Plus a few odds and sods...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> seriously mike, what is with you today? lol. well ive got a little web book, but it's not the size that matters.  it has a 120gb hard drive and 2gb RAM



lol so size isnt everything then???? lol web books are good if they are powerful enough. but i hate fiddly little monitors to. i have a 22" tft screen for mine lol laptop is a 19"


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so size isnt everything then???? lol web books are good if they are powerful enough. but i hate fiddly little monitors to. i have a 22" tft screen for mine lol laptop is a 19"



haha not always 

Mine is the best web book i could find, biggest screen, most RAM and HD etc.  I really wanted it so that I could just chuck it in my bag to go to uni.  This is it:







ive got the blue one because it was the nearest thing to purple lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> haha not always
> 
> Mine is the best web book i could find, biggest screen, most RAM and HD etc. I really wanted it so that I could just chuck it in my bag to go to uni. This is it:
> 
> ...


 

Ok, that picture came through fast Katie, where is the other one?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> haha not always
> 
> Mine is the best web book i could find, biggest screen, most RAM and HD etc.  I really wanted it so that I could just chuck it in my bag to go to uni.  This is it:
> 
> ...



lol it looks good. have given the kids my old laptop. had a mac book but it kinda didnt have enough umph for me anymore lol

so your saying the bigger isnt always the best????? hahahahahaha


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so size isnt everything then???? lol web books are good if they are powerful enough. but i hate fiddly little monitors to. i have a 22" tft screen for mine lol laptop is a 19"


 
Must admit if I'm doing any work on the photos, I prefer to connect to the projector- HDMI - so a great pic!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Must admit if I'm doing any work on the photos, I prefer to connect to the projector- HDMI - so a great pic!



i did used to have a projector for my photo work but it kinda got to the point where i was hogging it all the time so the woman couldnt use it. this way i have my monitor large enough to see minute detail as i use a high def monitor. resolution is best you can get. and she has the laptop while i work in my computer room.


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry einstein, it's on it's way.



mikep1979 said:


> so your saying the bigger isnt always the best????? hahahahahaha



hahaha. it's what you do with it...

ehem, like surfing the net, you dont need anything too powerful. (that's what i meant, honestly!!)


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry einstein, it's on it's way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah yeah i believe you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2009)

DOn't know how big any of them are. If it starts getting slow I know I have to sort through and clear off files and stuff I'm not using anymore. I got rid of loads of pictures after backing them up onto disc cos pictures take up loads of memeory and slows the bugger down.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

i have no idea of the sizes but like caroline if this thing starts slowing down then off go loads of piccies and stuff that aint needed


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

thats where the external hard drives come in handy as you can store everything on it and free up memory on the computor for more serious stuff lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

serious stuff ?? on a computer what the heck is that lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> serious stuff ?? on a computer what the heck is that lol



lol well i do a lot of photography for various people and things (not gonna say what) and all the drive space i have on my project pc (the monster) is used for that. laptop is used for playing games and tinterweb etc lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i do a lot of photography for various people and things (not gonna say what) l


ohhh intriguing


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohhh intriguing



lol well my lips are sealed


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

cant i get it out of you some how then tut


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> cant i get it out of you some how then tut



hahahahahahahahaha nope


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha nope



 gutted


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> gutted



lol i bet your not


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

eyes are filling up as we type


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> eyes are filling up as we type



lolol yeah yeah  x


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

i can hardly see the screen the tears are flowing


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i can hardly see the screen the tears are flowing



awwwwww big hugs for you


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

yes thats better lol ,


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes thats better lol ,



lol


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well im refering to the size of your computers memory.
> 
> so what hard drive do you have??? and how much ram??? lol



My laptop runs *Linux* .

1 GB memory and 160GB hard drive. Nothing flash but it doesn't crash like it did when it had windoze  on it.

Networked to the other Linux laptop which is the media player which has a jukebox on it and can be remotely controlled.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> My laptop runs *Linux* .
> 
> 1 GB memory and 160GB hard drive. Nothing flash but it doesn't crash like it did when it had windoze  on it.
> 
> Networked to the other Linux laptop which is the media player which has a jukebox on it and can be remotely controlled.



ahhh dependable old linux hehehehehehe great to run it


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got a mac 19" ( I think) and a dell slaptop also 19"
Other details I cannot recall right now!


----------

